# The Place on The Bay?



## ValHam (Nov 29, 2006)

I received a letter today from the resort offering to buy my week - They did not give me a price - They just said someone wants to buy quite a few weeks at the resort - Anyway, I just paid my levy last week.


----------



## Dottie (Nov 29, 2006)

If you think you don't want your week for a long time, you might want to think about the offer.  A couple of years ago I wanted to sell my studio there and the fee they quoted to change the tittle was very high.  I gave my week away and got the other party to absorb the fee.  It was ok with me since I had paid a very small amount to buy the week and had used it several years for good trades.


----------



## grest (Nov 30, 2006)

I just got the same letter...We are first advised that there will be no general meeting "due to the developer reselling all his stock and a new accountant being employed..."  Then there is a letter included regarding "an interested buyer who would like to purchase several weeks at TPOB".  It goes on to say that if we are interested in resale, we are to fill out an attached form...the potential buyer will recieve a list of resales with the price we name for him to choose from...
I'm not sure about this...for sure they are looking for listings...
Connie


----------



## SteveH (Dec 2, 2006)

I received a letter as well even though I sold my 2BR a few years ago.  Do you think they would take a virtual week?  
Steve


----------



## grest (Dec 2, 2006)

SteveH said:
			
		

> I received a letter as well even though I sold my 2BR a few years ago.  Do you think they would take a virtual week?
> Steve


might be worth a try, especially for those who just dream about vacations....
Connie


----------

